# Got our Christmas BFP



## hayley x

:happydance: cant believe I'm here already :D Did a test yesterday and got :bfn: did one this morning and there it was... Our :bfp:

It was our first month trying, we are over the moon :cloud9:

x

Should really edit this. After my :bfp: 's they turned to :bfn:'s now I'm 4 days late for AF and still getting :bfn: :( Doesnt look like we're having another baby afterall :cry:


----------



## nessajane

Huge Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## faun

Congratulations :)


----------



## AP

i had a sneeeeeaky feeling it would happen so soon, i remember thinking it a few days ago!!!!

:happydance: congrats again hun!


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance: :hugs:
x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats sweetie!


----------



## Kimboowee

Congratulations!
Lovely early Xmas present x


----------



## didda

Congratulations! :happydance: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats :) x


----------



## Gwizz

Huge Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siobhan14

Congrats!


----------



## lauzie84

huge congrats hun xxx


----------



## MangoCoconut

Congratulations!!!! Wow thats amazing, September baby then?! xxxxx


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## hayley x

Thank you everyone :) Baby is due 24th August :) x


----------



## FEDup1981

Oh wow!!!! Congratulations, thats wonderful news! :yipee: x


----------



## Shey

A big CONGRATS to you and your DH Hayley! hope you have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## buttons1

congratulations hun :hugs: you must be super fertile :haha:


----------



## ellismum

Congratulations Hayley x x x


----------



## DolceBella

Yay Hayley!!! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## x-amy-x

OMG... :D congrats hayley woop :hugs: x


----------



## v2007

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/667/667594r62hyr5cwg.gif

V xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Wow!!! Congratulations !! xxxx


----------



## wanabe22

massive congratulations huni!! u have same due date i had with my LO ..year 2morow since i got my 1st BFP!! seems like yesterday! xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Congrats hun! xx


----------



## cloud9

congratulations xx


----------



## ineedaseed

fab news, congrats! :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

:happydance: 

Congratulations a million times over xxx


----------



## ald

Congratulations, happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Eve

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## xLisax

Congratulations again hun!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Congrats on your :bfp:
xxxx


----------



## Sovereign

huge congrats x


----------



## emilyjade

im so so happy for you! congratulations!


----------



## lollylou1

Omfg huge Congrats hunny!!!!! Yay!!!!!!
Lou
Xxx


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations! xx


----------



## Aunty E

Congratulations hun! One double rainbow baby coming up :)


----------



## ZoeBunny

Congratulations.... wonderful news! :happydance:
x


----------



## sabby52

Congrats :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations on your news :happydance:

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

congratulations :) x


----------



## pinklightbulb

Congratulations :)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, amazing news chic. So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Awww Hayley!!!! I've just seen this and I'm absolutely over the moon for you!!! That's wonderful news lovey, huuuuuge congrats!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats Hun x


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## Dumpling

Congratulations! x


----------



## Boothh

congrats xx


----------



## xLaurax

Huge congratulations sweetie xxxxx


----------



## prettykitty

congrats hunny!!!! xxxx


----------



## kit603

Congrats :D


----------



## special_kala

Congratulations! x


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww Hun congratulations!!!!!!:).xxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

yayy! I didnt see this proper announcement! 

Hope things are ok today, a bfp is a bfp, ignore stupid tests that arent as sensitive...

Congratulations darling! Cant wait to see you posting pics of bertie bump :hugs: x x x


----------



## louise1302

oooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmgggggggggggggg sqeeeeeeeeaaaaal 

an breathe....so excited for you


----------



## Pinkgirl

Woooohoooooooo
So happy for you hunni x


----------



## netty

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Pops

Oh my God!!!!!!!! Boyo & I are both sat here with huge big grins on our faces for you!!!

:yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :happydance:

We are so, so, so happy for you sweetheart :kiss:

xxx


----------



## RedRose

Brilliant news! Congrats and have a lovely Christmas! Xxxxxxx


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats Hayley!
That's so exciting!!


----------



## cole2009

congrats!!


----------



## pinkbow

Yay congratulations hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## sailing_girl

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## happygal

congratulations hun xx


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations :hugs: x


----------



## bump_wanted

So pleased for u x x


----------



## dizzy65

congrats :) it was this time last year i just got my bfp :)


----------



## FierceAngel

how the hell did i miss this !!!

congratulations hun xxxx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Congratulations Hayley :happydance: xx


----------



## Hayley90

:dance: congratulations :D


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats hun!! xxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

Congrats!!!


----------



## amazed

congrats hun x


----------



## hayley x

Should really edit this. After my :bfp: 's they turned to :bfn:'s now I'm 4 days late for AF and still getting :bfn: :( Doesnt look like we're having another baby afterall :cry:


----------



## MangoCoconut

HUGS!!!!

Your BFP will come sweetheart, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## MangoCoconut

Hayley sweetheart I would edit first post, as I know how hard it is when you get a BFN :( Big cuddles to you xxxx


----------



## hayley x

good idea, thank you. :hugs: x


----------



## Jem

oh sweetie, it'll come soon x


----------



## babyerin

:hugs:
:flow:
it will come soon :dust:


----------

